# mac tools seat covers ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi want 2 of these where do i buy them from.?

Thanks


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Go to local garages and find there local mac distributor. or ebay / internet. maybe try stanley tools as im sure thats who owns Mac


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

and the best question of the day goes to.......................................


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

trust me type mac tool seat covers there not easy to find .

so not a stupid question .


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

ST3V3O said:


> Hi want 2 of these where do i buy them from.?
> 
> Thanks


Put your postcode in here and you can get your local dealers details.

http://www.mactools.co.uk/wheretobuy


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

graeme_t said:


> Put your postcode in here and you can get your local dealers details.
> 
> http://www.mactools.co.uk/wheretobuy


sent a little msg to my local one

cheers


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

ST3V3O said:


> Hi want 2 of these where do i buy them from.?
> 
> Thanks


Easy,spend loads of cash with your local MAC tools man and get them free!!
I've got one somewhere in my shed


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

ferted said:


> Easy,spend loads of cash with your local MAC tools man and get them free!!
> I've got one somewhere in my shed


Lol i know exactly what ya mean.
ive got two off him so far!


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

possul said:


> Lol i know exactly what ya mean.
> ive got two off him so far!


they brand new wanna sell me them lol ?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Any reason you spefically want Mac Tools Seat Covers? There's plenty of makes out there.

Fish


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

well i want a set with a more matt effect not shinny if u know what i mean


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

ST3V3O said:


> sent a little msg to my local one
> 
> cheers


When you get a price off him, any chance you can post up the price?

I'm looking for a new seat cover since I lost my Snap On one and don't have a MAC dealer nearby.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Fish said:


> Any reason you spefically want Mac Tools Seat Covers? There's plenty of makes out there.
> 
> Fish


mac iirc are owned by stanley. il bet all the covers are made by one company with difference logos. you tried sealey/draper/britool ? ?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

And all made in China. 

Fish


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

no txt back 

so looking at others willing to spend upto £30 and not be crap quality ie not glossy wanting matt looking ones


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

There you go... only a tenner. 

Seat Cover

Fish


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

got to be black never said this sorry


----------

